# Kansas Honey Producers Assn spring meeting



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

KHPA spring meeting will be in Hays, Ks. March 5 & 6, 2010 at the Ramada Inn on Vine St. More details?- go to www.kansashoneyproducers.org

A series of beginning bee keeping courses along with more advanced will be presented. Dr. Marion Ellis is keynote speaker.


----------

